# A Different Kind of Flying Fish



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow,

this brings new meaning to the term Flying Fish. Watch the video, you may need to get the latest Flash Player. I guess this is the easy way to catch fish!

-Jane

Break.com - Funny Pics, Hot Chicks, & Cool Flicks


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

wow, fly fishing the easy way.

I wanna know what that guy is saying. There's gotta be someone on here who can translate Slavic?
Someone posted what he was saying at the bottom of that page...


Still, an awesome way to catch fish. haha


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I saw this a little while back, that is nuts how all them fish just start kama kazi'ing the boat. Weird.


----------

